# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Program vizatimi/ngjyrosjeje për fëmijë.

## benseven11

Nje program i lezetshem shume i thjeshte dhe i bukur per te bere vizatime,punuar me ngjyra/penel,per kalamaj.
Tuxpaint http://superb-east.dl.sourceforge.ne...-installer.exe
Mund te krijosh vizatime nga hici ose zbukurosh nje imazh qe ke ne kompjuter.
Per te zbukuruar nje imazh qe ke ne kompjuter,klik ne butonin open te figura poshte.
Fut imazhin dhe ja fut me bojra laps,butonat magjik djathtas etj.Nqs ben ndonje gje gabim klik ne"Undo" buton majtas ne figure.

----------


## MI CORAZON

S'besoj ta kete pare akoma Brari kete.  :Lulja3:  
Do ta zgjoj...(lol)

----------


## KOKASHTA

Un e bera download kete programin por gjate instalimit me nxjerr nje problem...

*Cocreate instance failed; code 0x8007007E
The specified module could not be found.*

----------


## benseven11

Te kjo faqe filloje leximin jo ne krye,po njecike me poshte ku shkruan"Step1 dhe vazhdon leximin poshte.
http://www.updatexp.com/0x8007007E.html

----------


## rm_renald

Ja dhe nje program tjeter per vizatime. Eshte shume i mire dhe ka nje larmi veglash. 
Vetem se eshte trial per 25 dite. Programi quhet Wizard Brush.

----------

